# So my boyfriend just made out with my little brother



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not sure how to feel about this, so I'm going to ask the Internet.

Dear gentle Internet, what is the appropriate reaction for this situation?


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

Join in.


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 3, 2010)

Killing spree. Act of passion! Quick delete this thread so they don't try you for premeditated murder!


----------



## Kairuk (Mar 3, 2010)

HOLY FUCK! Slap him... How old is your boyfriend and your little brother


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Gangbang 


Obvious troll?!


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

Rain of nukes.

Like, so many nukes that it darkens the surroundings.

No survivors.

Nobody can know that you're in a relationship with someone who likes your little brother more than you.

In fact, it's probably in your best interest to kill everybody in the world.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Is he gay, or just a Catholic priest?


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Laugh maniacally and murder them both with power tools.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

This thread is hot. I demand pics.


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

WTF?!O-o


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> WTF?!O-o


My first initial reaction. I can't believe that would happen. 


Forgive my skepticism if you're really telling the truth, OP


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 3, 2010)

Pics required so we may.....choose the best course of action better. Nudes better than non!


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2010)

OH MURR

DETAILS! I DEMAND DETAILS!


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Is he gay, or just a Catholic priest?



Best post this week.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my god.  I love you guys.  "KILL THEM" or "FUCK THEM."  XD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh my god. I love you guys. "KILL THEM" or "FUCK THEM." XD


 Why not both?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Best post this week.



I wasn't even trying :V .


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Oh my god.  I love you guys.  "KILL THEM" or "FUCK THEM."  XD



Maybe they should just talk about it? 0_o


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 3, 2010)

I go both ways. *NOW PROVIDE THE PICS.* This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> HOLY FUCK! Slap him... How old is your boyfriend and your little brother



My boyfriend's 21 and my brother is 16. This is gross! And highly interracial! ):


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Why not both?



Eww necrophilia. D:


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

How kinky. I feel incest creeping up in here.

On a pretty serious note: Ask your bf and bro if they're interested in a manajatwa.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> My boyfriend's 21 and my brother is 16. This is gross! And highly interracial! ):



wockachickawockachickawockachicka



pheonix said:


> How kinky. I feel incest creeping up in here.
> 
> On a pretty serious note: Ask your bf and bro if they're interested in a manajatwa.



I think you mean "menage a trois".


----------



## Viva (Mar 3, 2010)

woah wait what?  Hot :3


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

Interracial underage incest FTW!


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> My boyfriend's 21 and my brother is 16. This is gross! And highly interracial! ):



Yeah no yeah no. Definitely need to kill everyone. It would be wise to get yourself a Metal Gear.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> My boyfriend's 21 and my brother is 16. This is gross! And highly interracial! ):


well shit


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> My first initial reaction. I can't believe that would happen.
> 
> 
> Forgive my skepticism if you're really telling the truth, OP



If i was in that position i would of gone ape shit on someone.


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> My boyfriend's 21 and my brother is 16. This is gross! And highly interracial! ):



So one of yousa' black man. Nothin lef' tuh' do hurr than to get sum rope and have a gewd ol' fashin' fag drag. >:\

jk lol :3 srsly reap tiem nao?


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 3, 2010)

1) Cry
2) Take Pictures
3) ???
4) Profit

I'm guessing ??? was masturbate.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Interracial underage incest FTW!



Interracial incest? That's an oxymoron :V .


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Dass said:


> Yeah no yeah no. Definitely need to kill everyone. It would be wise to get yourself a Metal Gear.



I highly recommend this option.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Interracial incest? That's an oxymoron :V .



It's also gay. Does that fix anything?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> It's also gay. Does that fix anything?



You so sure the OP is a guy?


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> How kinky. I feel incest creeping up in here.
> 
> On a pretty serious note: Ask your bf and bro if they're interested in a manajatwa.



What's that, some kinda Hindi thing?????



Dass said:


> Yeah no yeah no. Definitely need to kill everyone. It would be wise to get yourself a Metal Gear.



That's not even words proper!



Hackfox said:


> So one of yousa' black man. Nothin lef' tuh' do hurr than to get sum rope and have a gewd ol' fashin' fag drag. >:\



It is Azn city here. ):

Also they are starting to take each others shirts off now, gosh this is embarrassing. >:


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You so sure the OP is a guy?



Boyfriend + brother = gay
Boy friend + brother + OP = gay + x


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

This would be ten times more awesome if the OP was female, somehow.


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Also they are starting to take each others shirts off now, gosh this is embarrassing. >:



TROLL! Lies. Yeah, stand there and keep doing nothing even when you caught them kissing....


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> What's that, some kinda Hindi thing?????



French actually.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_a_manaja_twa

Your situation would be exotic, erotic, and everything in between.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Somehow, I'm sure somewhere, a writer is typing up a situation like this.




No, it's not me.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

Jessica Alba just broke into my apartment, handcuffed me to my chair, and ripped my pants off. I'm pissed.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Jessica Alba just broke into my apartment, handcuffed me to my chair, and ripped my pants off. I'm pissed.


 
God damn it, I hate it when she does that.  It's like every other day with her.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Somehow, I'm sure somewhere, a writer is typing up a situation like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a terrible liar. At least I can admit writing something like this...*lit light bulb appears*


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> You're a terrible liar. At least I can admit writing something like this...*lit light bulb appears*


<.=.<   


>.=.>


Whistles*


Resumes fierce typing*


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Jessica Alba just broke into my apartment, handcuffed me to my chair, and ripped my pants off. I'm pissed.



Wait, who let her out of her kennel??


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2010)

Hackfox said:


> TROLL! Lies. Yeah, stand there and keep doing nothing even when you caught them kissing....



I told them to stop and they just shrieked in Asian-speak ã‚¤ãƒ¼ãƒˆãƒžã‚¤ãƒ‡ã‚£ãƒƒã‚¯ãŸã¡ã‚ƒã‚“ã€€ï¼›ï½—ï¼›

Oh god I think he just touched his butt >:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I told them to stop and they just shrieked in Asian-speak ã‚¤ãƒ¼ãƒˆãƒžã‚¤ãƒ‡ã‚£ãƒƒã‚¯ãŸã¡ã‚ƒã‚“ã€€ï¼›ï½—ï¼›
> 
> Oh god I think he just touched his butt >:


 Now you're being racist :<


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Now you're being racist :<



He's Asian.

Also, OP should slap the shit out of his brother for stealing his boyfriend.

And then have make-up sex with him.


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I told them to stop and they just shrieked in Asian-speak ã‚¤ãƒ¼ãƒˆãƒžã‚¤ãƒ‡ã‚£ãƒƒã‚¯ãŸã¡ã‚ƒã‚“ã€€ï¼›ï½—ï¼›
> 
> Oh god I think he just touched his butt >:



OP is a troll. Gtfo nobody trolls in mah waters. And, posting naughty shit like dis is against the rules if it gets sexual. Even high this shit sucks.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Boyfriend + brother = gay
> Boy friend + brother + OP = gay + x



Bisexual boyfriend.


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Oh god I think he just touched his butt >:



DAMN IT, YOU MUST END THIS NOW!!!

Here's a Metal Gear REX. DO SOMETHING BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> <.=.<
> 
> 
> >.=.>
> ...



You'll waste too much time here and fall behind while I have 2 weekas of peace time tomorrow. [:<



jcfynx said:


> I told them to stop and they just shrieked in Asian-speak ã‚¤ãƒ¼ãƒˆãƒžã‚¤ãƒ‡ã‚£ãƒƒã‚¯ãŸã¡ã‚ƒã‚“ã€€ï¼›ï½—ï¼›
> 
> Oh god I think he just touched his butt >:



Stop being a buzz kill and get involved or god damn punch a fucker in the face. DO EET FAGGOT!


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 3, 2010)

One swift kick could stop it
Also
Guns


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> One swift kick could stop it
> Also
> Guns



They can trace the bullets.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They can trace the bullets.



Not an old lead ball type gun. 
Also
Sock full of oranges.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They can trace the bullets.


 
Like they'd need to trace the bullets to make a conviction.  "Oh, it would seem his boyfriend was making out with his little brother, and then they both got shot.  I CAN'T MAKE OUT ANY MOTIVE HERE FELLAS."


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Like they'd need to trace the bullets to make a conviction.  "Oh, it would seem his boyfriend was making out with his little brother, and then they both got shot.  I CAN'T MAKE OUT ANY MOTIVE HERE FELLAS."



Innocent until proven guilty :V .


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Like they'd need to trace the bullets to make a conviction.  "Oh, it would seem his boyfriend was making out with his little brother, and then they both got shot.  I CAN'T MAKE OUT ANY MOTIVE HERE FELLAS."



I didn't say kill them, just shoot them in the foot.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> Also
> Sock full of oranges.



Bars of soap works tons better.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> I didn't say kill them, just shoot them in the foot.


 
Then they wouldn't _need_ to trace the bullets, because they'd still be alive to rat on you (and either get you assraped in jail or just beat the shit out of you).

This is a very bad plan you have, seriously.


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Then they wouldn't _need_ to trace the bullets, because they'd still be alive to rat on you (and either get you assraped in jail or just beat the shit out of you).
> 
> This is a very bad plan you have, seriously.



It's better than my plan to kill 99.99% of the planet with a mobile biped nuclear rail gun. With a laser.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Bars of soap works tons better.



Sand.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Dass said:


> It's better than my plan to kill 99.99% of the planet with a mobile biped nuclear rail gun. With a laser.


 
True, but then there aren't a whole lot of plans that are _worse_ than that.


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> True, but then there aren't a whole lot of plans that are _worse_ than that.



Gimme some time, I can think of one...

REPLACE THE AIR WITH MUSTARD GAS!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> True, but then there aren't a whole lot of plans that are _worse_ than that.



Kill everyone except for one group of people that are all related to each other closer than third cousins.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Sand.



Forms to the skull/whatever your hitting so it'll at most knock them down and shock them a little or piss them off. Bars of soap can break bones and concuss.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Then they wouldn't _need_ to trace the bullets, because they'd still be alive to rat on you (and either get you assraped in jail or just beat the shit out of you).
> 
> This is a very bad plan you have, seriously.


 ok so plan a is a little complex. 



Dass said:


> It's better than my plan to kill 99.99% of the planet with a mobile biped nuclear rail gun. With a laser.



plan b ^. 

This would solve the mass overpopulation issue and would save the planet. You might want to keep some of the smarter people.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

wow...this thread has reached a new low


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Forms to the skull/whatever your hitting so it'll at most knock them down and shock them a little or piss them off. Bars of soap can break bones and concuss.



Wet sand >:V .



south syde fox said:


> wow...this thread has reached a new low



And we're just getting warmed up.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Dass said:


> Gimme some time, I can think of one...
> 
> REPLACE THE AIR WITH MUSTARD GAS!


 
Okay, how about some remotely feasible plans.  Like, I can kind of see you arguing that you could somehow create an advanced homocidal robotic army with rail guns and lasers, but replacing the air with mustard gas isn't going to work.

Okay, maybe it's as feasible as the robot army plan.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 3, 2010)

Dass said:


> It's better than my plan to kill 99.99% of the planet with a mobile biped nuclear rail gun. With a laser.



Can't have near total annihilation without a laser!


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> wow...this thread has reached a new low



was there a high?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> wow...this thread has reached a new low



Furry forum, what's new? :V



atrakaj said:


> Wet sand >:V .



Wet soap. It'll make the victim smell zestfully clean. :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Furry forum, what's new? :V
> 
> 
> 
> Wet soap. It'll make the victim smell zestfully clean. :V



Oh, well, if we're going for smell...

Wet ass :V .


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> was there a high?


 nope but this is the first someone has had this problem and posted it e.e


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, well, if we're going for smell...
> 
> Wet ass :V .



But they would enjoy that so it fails.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, well, if we're going for smell...
> 
> Wet ass :V .



how about pain, 10,000 paper cuts.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2010)

We are go for sex. ):


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> how about pain, 10,000 paper cuts.



accompanied by a salt bath.

Man this thread is delicious.



jcfynx said:


> We are go for sex. ):



Sweet. Enjoy your fun. Most people don't get what you're getting.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> But they would enjoy that so it fails.



But they are asses that have been dead for 6-9 months :V . So even if they enjoy it, no one else will. Quantity over ass quality. Besides, then I could make some witty comment about hitting a dumb ass with a dead ass :V .



TriggerhappyWolf said:


> how about pain, 10,000 paper cuts.



Cardboard cuts > paper cuts.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> We are go for sex. ):



random/sudden.


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Okay, how about some remotely feasible plans.  Like, I can kind of see you arguing that you could somehow create an advanced homocidal robotic army with rail guns and lasers, but replacing the air with mustard gas isn't going to work.
> 
> Okay, maybe it's as feasible as the robot army plan.



Okay... taint the water with hydrochloric acid!


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> But they are asses that have been dead for 6-9 months :V . So even if they enjoy it, no one else will. Quantity over ass quality. Besides, then I could make some witty comment about hitting a dumb ass with a dead ass :V .
> 
> 
> 
> Cardboard cuts > paper cuts.



You abuse the :V face. But cock smack pwns all.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

:V


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 3, 2010)

we are some fucked up people trying to come up with the best torture. Crazy people of the world unite?


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> My boyfriend's 21 and my brother is 16. This is gross! And highly interracial! ):



Hmmm...in Canada that's ok, but if 16 (or lower) isn't the age of consent I unno...it doesn't really cover kissing or anything. I'd say join in, but then again I'd say tell your boyfriend off if your brother didn't start it/want it.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: So my boyfriend just made out with my little brother and now we're having sex*

^We found out what needed too be known so I woosh away.^


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

Harmony said:


> Hmmm...in Canada that's ok, but if 16 (or lower) isn't the age of consent I unno...it doesn't really cover kissing or anything. I'd say join in, but then again I'd say tell your boyfriend off if your brother didn't start it/want it.



Age of consent only applies to penetration (and non-consenting touching), as far as I understand.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> You abuse the :V face. But cock smack pwns all.





pheonix said:


> Furry forum, what's new? :V
> 
> 
> 
> Wet soap. It'll make the victim smell zestfully clean. :V



Two :V .



atrakaj said:


> But they are asses that have been dead for 6-9 months :V . So even if they enjoy it, no one else will. Quantity over ass quality. Besides, then I could make some witty comment about hitting a dumb ass with a dead ass :V .
> 
> 
> 
> Cardboard cuts > paper cuts.



Longer post, still two :V .


----------



## blackedsoul (Mar 3, 2010)

o.o ^
      l


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Two :V .
> 
> 
> 
> Longer post, still two :V .



Half my post was directed at another person. length means nothing, it's all about how you use it. [obvious cock pun]


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Half my post was directed at another person. length means nothing, it's all about how you use it. [obvious cock pun]


 
Yeah, personally I like em shorter; sometimes the long ones are just too much fluff and not enough substance.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm pretty new here and was just wondering, do threads like this come up often? 

oh and I'm still curious about how to cross out text in posts, since this thread is already teetering off the rails


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2010)

Dass said:


> Okay... taint the water with hydrochloric acid!



Water + hydrochloric acid = BOOM, I thought?


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Water + hydrochloric acid = BOOM, I thought?



Probably not.

You ever thrown up into a toilet?



... I'm sorry for making you read that, but it was necessary for my point.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Water + hydrochloric acid = BOOM, I thought?


 
Yeah, seriously, don't pour a strong acid into water.



Dass said:


> Probably not.
> 
> You ever thrown up into a toilet?
> 
> ...


 
You know how diluted that crap is?  It's very diluted.  And the GI enzymes act to neutralize it.  So, no, sorry, invalid.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Half my post was directed at another person. length means nothing, it's all about how you use it. [obvious cock pun]



Don't get so penisy. :V



Nylak said:


> Yeah, personally I like em shorter; sometimes the long ones are just too much fluff and not enough substance.



This applies:



> [obvious cock pun]





garoose said:


> I'm pretty new here and was just wondering, do threads like this come up often?
> 
> oh and I'm still curious about how to cross out text in posts, since this thread is already teetering off the rails



I'm not going to tell you.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, personally I like em shorter; sometimes the long ones are just too much fluff and not enough substance.



lomotherfuckingl


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yeah, seriously, don't pour a strong acid into water.


 
no but its A & W, acid into water, when diluting an acid, water into acid is much worse from what I remember


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> I'm pretty new here and was just wondering, do threads like this come up often?
> 
> oh and I'm still curious about how to cross out text in posts, since this thread is already teetering off the rails


More often than they should.

Also, use [ s ] (without the spaces) to cross out text, then close with [ /s ], like this, if that's what you're referring to. 



garoose said:


> no but its A & W, acid into water, when diluting an acid, water into acid is much worse from what I remember


 
That is true. Pouring acid into water provides it with an abundance of hydrogens, so pouring water into the acid is safer. Still not a good plan, though.



atrakaj said:


> This applies:


 
Yes, that was the joke.


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> no but its A & W, acid into water, when diluting an acid, water into acid is much worse from what I remember



That's because if you pour water into acid it may cause an acid splash.

Which would be worse than a water splash for obvious reasons.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> More often than they should.
> 
> Also, use [ s ] (without the spaces) to cross out text, then close with [ /s ], like this, if that's what you're referring to.


 
yay lol my life is empty meaningless pathetic complete now


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Don't get so penisy. :V



Make me stop thinking about penises I dare you.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

Dass said:


> That's because if you pour water into acid it may cause an acid splash.
> 
> Which would be worse than a water splash for obvious reasons.



Remember, if cooking oil catching on fire, pour water on it.



pheonix said:


> Make me stop thinking about penises I dare you.



Deep-fried Oprah.


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You know how diluted that crap is?  It's very diluted.  And the GI enzymes act to neutralize it.  So, no, sorry, invalid.



It's 5 parts per million, but the pH of stomach acid is like 2 or 3.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Deep-fried Oprah.



I bet she did that to some guys penis once so she deserved it.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

While we talk about chemistry there may be chemistry going on between two 21 years olds and a 16 year old direct relative.....









AND STILL NO PICTURES!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I bet she did that to some guys penis once so she deserved it.



Cocks.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Seriously, where the fuck are the pics.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cocks.



Still a penis.



Nylak said:


> Seriously, where the fuck are the pics.



I know right? What the fuck is with this shit? People are fucking slipping these days and it makes me disappoint.


----------



## Dass (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Seriously, where the fuck are the pics.



Since I'm still alive, he didn't abide to my plan, so I'm forced to infer that they must both have orgasmed by now.

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too late to get the camera out.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Still a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? What the fuck is with this shit? People are fucking slipping these days and it makes me disappoint.



Since when do penises have feathers? :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Dass said:


> Since I'm still alive, he didn't abide to my plan, so I'm forced to infer that they must both have orgasmed by now.
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too late to get the camera out.


 
Make em do it again, it can't be that hard.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Since when do penises have feathers? :V



A cock has a penis silly so I'm still penising.



Nylak said:


> it can't be that hard.



That's what she said. hurp durp


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Make em do it again, it can't be that hard.


 
Maybe they can get more family members involved this time, the more the merrier


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> While we talk about chemistry there may be chemistry going on between two 21 years olds and a 16 year old direct relative.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree WHER ARE THE PICS!!?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> A cock has a penis silly so I'm still penising.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said. hurp durp



Really.



> Roosters do not have penises. They have a sperm glob on their vent and will try to put it on the vent of the hen. Sometimes it works sometimes it does not. If you want eggs for hatching, put a rooster with no more then 6 hens together. As a rule, the more aggressive the male birds are, the greater the chance that their fertility levels will be high.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> While we talk about chemistry there may be chemistry going on between two 21 years olds and a 16 year old direct relative.....



Excuse me, but I will have you know I am a respectable bit over that age. It would be practically criminal if I were to partake! I don't want to go to almost-jail for molesting a barely legal boy. #^-^#


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Really.



It scares me that you knew that. Well I'm still thinking of penises asshole...in assholes...



jcfynx said:


> Excuse me, but I will have you know I am a respectable bit over that age. It would be practically criminal if I were to partake! I don't want *to go to almost-jail* for molesting a barely legal boy. #^-^#



Alright. I may be a dumb American but what in the fuckstick is almost-jail?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Excuse me, but I will have you know I am a respectable bit over that age. It would be practically criminal if I were to partake! I don't want to go to almost-jail for molesting a barely legal boy. #^-^#


 
I am so freaked out by the fact that it's the age issue that is putting you off and not the fact that_ he's your brother_.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Excuse me, but I will have you know I am a respectable bit over that age. It would be practically criminal if I were to partake! I don't want to go to almost-jail for molesting a barely legal boy. #^-^#


 
Oh well then this just got a lot more interesting/picture worthy


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I am so freaked out by the fact that it's the age issue that is putting you off and not the fact that_ he's your brother_.



He's adopted, so it's okay! And his cheap knockoff Chinese sperm do not have the burning spirit to impregnate me anyways.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> He's adopted, so it's okay! And his cheap knockoff Chinese sperm do not have the burning spirit to impregnate me anyways.


 
Sounds like you've put some thought into this


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> He's adopted, so it's okay! And his cheap knockoff Chinese sperm do not have the burning spirit to impregnate me anyways.



Hey! What the fuck is almost-jail? I need too know.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Hey! What the fuck is almost-jail? I need too know.


 
The back of a cop car?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

garoose said:


> The back of a cop car?



I still don't get it. That phrase made my brain go *fizzle*


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

_What is this I don't even-_

I leave for dinner and I come back to this thread. Imagine how that must make my stomach feel.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> _What is this I don't even-_
> 
> I leave for dinner and I come back to this thread. Imagine how that must make my stomach feel.



orgasmic? Like rusty spoons?


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> orgasmic? Like rusty spoons?



If by 'orgasmic' you mean 'ill' then I'm almost ready to ejaculate all over my computer.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> _What is this I don't even-_
> 
> I leave for dinner and I come back to this thread. Imagine how that must make my stomach feel.


 
just let it out, then you'll have room for seconds


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> If by 'orgasmic' you mean 'ill' then I'm almost ready to ejaculate all over my computer.



You're a pretty good liar. Most people would have bought that.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> You're a pretty good liar. Most people would have bought that.



Liar? Explain please.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 3, 2010)

You got a fucked up family, dude.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2010)

UGH why do guys have to make such gross noises ;;


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Liar? Explain please.



How does it need explaining? You know. ;3



jcfynx said:


> UGH why do guys have to make such gross noises ;;



Why do women have to say stop after 30 minutes when they know I wont and it's just gonna make it take longer?


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> UGH why do guys have to make such gross noises ;;



Shut up, troll and let us derail your thread.


----------



## garoose (Mar 3, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> UGH why do guys have to make such gross noises ;;


 
Hey we do not *fart* make *belch* gross noises


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> How does it need explaining? You know. ;3


Ummm. If you mean I was using a metaphor than yes, yes I do know.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Ummm. If you mean I was using a metaphor than yes, yes I do know.



Stop being serious and make a damn joke. :/

You do not fit in this 28,910 piece puzzle.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Stop being serious and make a damn joke. :/
> 
> You do not fit in this 28,910 piece puzzle.



I FEEL SO UNLOVED. *goes off to vomit b'awww*


----------



## Revy (Mar 3, 2010)

obvious want of a 3way is obvious.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 3, 2010)

it's awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 3, 2010)

Revy said:


> obvious want of a 3way is obvious.



lol <3


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> yay lol my life is empty meaningless pathetic complete now


The first three were already correct, what a waste of typing. :[



garoose said:


> AND STILL NO PICTURES!


ALSO THIS. WHERE ARE PICS? >:[


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> The first three were already correct, what a waste of typing. :[
> 
> 
> ALSO THIS. WHERE ARE PICS? >:[


 
lol harsh man, and then you agree with me too, I'm getting mixed messages here


----------



## Leon (Mar 4, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> My boyfriend's 21 and my brother is 16. This is gross! And highly interracial! ):


 
Not the worst thing i've heard, at least he isnt 6. :V


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> lol harsh man, and then you agree with me too, I'm getting mixed messages here


Damn straight, mixed messages is how I manage to keep my faggotry under wraps. :|


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Damn straight, mixed messages is how I manage to keep my faggotry under wraps. :|



Wraps? Subway or Quizno?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Wraps? Subway or Quizno?


 That is a very good question...everyone meditate on this question for a hour before you answer :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That is a very good question...everyone meditate on this question for a hour before you answer :V



Don't forget the furry mantra!
_
"Yiiiiiiiiiiiiifffffffffffff............

Yiiiiiiiiiiiiiifffffffffffffff......

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy........."_


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Don't forget the furry mantra!
> 
> _"Yiiiiiiiiiiiiifffffffffffff............_
> 
> ...


 I dun need no mantra, all I need is a bitch giving me a blow job and I can meditate just fine ^^


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I dun need no mantra, all I need is a bitch giving me a blow job and I can meditate just fine ^^



She's thinking that mantra while she yiffs you.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I dun need no mantra, all I need is a bitch giving me a blow job and I can meditate just fine ^^



Fffff- ffffffuuu- FFFFUUUCK OH FUCK FUCK AAAHHHHH, now swallow, bitch" is a weird mantra.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fffff- ffffffuuu- FFFFUUUCK OH FUCK FUCK AAAHHHHH, now swallow, bitch" is a weird mantra.



Yet so common.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fffff- ffffffuuu- FFFFUUUCK OH FUCK FUCK AAAHHHHH, now swallow, bitch" is a weird mantra.


 
but its effective cause afterwards you'll be meditating like the best monks alive 



atrakaj said:


> She's thinking that mantra while she yiffs you.


 but we aren't fucking, she's just giving me head :\


----------



## Tycho (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> but its effective cause afterwards you'll be meditating like the best monks alive



If you're not asleep, anyway.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If you're not asleep, anyway.


 well its sorta a trance but the best won't let the feeling of bliss put them to sleep


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If you're not asleep, anyway.



What, you've never heard of yiffing in your sleep?


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Wraps? Subway or Quizno?


Subway.

I don't even need to think about it, I mean who the hell goes to Quizno?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Subway.
> 
> I don't even need to think about it, I mean who the hell goes to Quizno?


 
I have no idea...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Subway.
> 
> I don't even need to think about it, I mean who the hell goes to Quizno?



Your evil twin, Drazibrik.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your evil twin, Drazibrik.


 I must make another account with this name


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I must make another account with this name



Do it. Also, take his avatar and make an evil, cooler version of it.

With bigger fangs :V .


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your evil twin, Drazibrik.


That's actually my name on a couple of other sites and World Of Warcraft oddly enough. Does this make me my own evil twin? :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> That's actually my name on a couple of other sites and World Of Warcraft oddly enough. Does this make me my own evil twin? :V



It means you have Multiple Personality Syndrome. Of course, I _am _my own evil twin. I kicked the good one out a while ago :V .


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It means you have Multiple Personality Syndrome.


Well, that's another way of explaining my mixed messages. :V



atrakaj said:


> Of course, I _am_ my own evil twin. I kicked the good one out a while ago :V .


You're your own evil twin despite kicking yourself out. I am so confuse right now. :[


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I'm not sure how to feel about this, so I'm going to ask the Internet.
> 
> Dear gentle Internet, what is the appropriate reaction for this situation?



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

o.-.o  That's just nasty.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> o.-.o That's just nasty.


 
yea Shark pretty much put the correct response


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> o.-.o  That's just nasty.



Winnar is you! Correct response.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Winnar is you! Correct response.


 So Bando, what does our scalie friend here win?


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> So Bando, what does our scalie friend here win?



Um... NOT RAPE? :V I dunno, mabye something Billie Mays endorses.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Um... NOT RAPE? :V I dunno, mabye something Billie Mays endorses.


 
I'm out of ideas, hey shark, what do you want for a prize?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Um... NOT RAPE? :V I dunno, mabye something Billie Mays endorses.



HI I AM BILLIE MAYS AND THIS IS MIGHTY PUTTY!  YOU BROKE YO SHIT?  DON'T FLIP A BITCH.  MIGHTY PUTTY CAN FIX YO SHIT!  AND IT CAN BE YOURS FOR ONLY 19.95!  BUT WAIT!  IF YOU ORDER NOW, WE'LL THROW IN ANOTHER BATCH OF MIGHTY PUTTY!  THAT'S A LOT OF MIGHTY PUTTY TO FIX A LOT OF YO BROKEN SHIT!  SO CALL NOW!
-gleemingsmile-


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> HI I AM BILLIE MAYS AND THIS IS MIGHTY PUTTY! YOU BROKE YO SHIT? DON'T FLIP A BITCH. MIGHTY PUTTY CAN FIX YO SHIT! AND IT CAN BE YOURS FOR ONLY 19.95! BUT WAIT! IF YOU ORDER NOW, WE'LL THROW IN ANOTHER BATCH OF MIGHTY PUTTY! THAT'S A LOT OF MIGHTY PUTTY TO FIX A LOT OF YO BROKEN SHIT! SO CALL NOW!
> -gleemingsmile-


 
I...must...quote...you


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> HI I AM BILLIE MAYS AND THIS IS MIGHTY PUTTY!  YOU BROKE YO SHIT?  DON'T FLIP A BITCH.  MIGHTY PUTTY CAN FIX YO SHIT!  AND IT CAN BE YOURS FOR ONLY 19.95!  BUT WAIT!  IF YOU ORDER NOW, WE'LL THROW IN ANOTHER BATCH OF MIGHTY PUTTY!  THAT'S A LOT OF MIGHTY PUTTY TO FIX A LOT OF YO BROKEN SHIT!  SO CALL NOW!
> -gleemingsmile-



Holy crap I was going to say mighty putty! *is amazed*

I want to sig this too, but it would be less funny and overused then ;^;


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 4, 2010)

I saw a porn where these two busty chicks fucked some monk with a huge cock.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> I saw a porn where these two busty chicks fucked some monk with a huge cock.


 
okay o_o

back on topic, Shark is awesome...does anyone agree?


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> okay o_o
> 
> back on topic, Shark is awesome...does anyone agree?



Yes. This is a fact of the universe, like 42 and bacon.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Yes. This is a fact of the universe, like 42 and bacon.


 You are a very wise man


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You are a very wise man



 you got teached by a highschooler :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> you got *teached* by a highschooler :3


 Ok o.o;
Now you lost me, are you saying a highschool student or something else?
Also I thought the word *taught* would work better but I'm crazy so it doesn't matter


----------



## Bando (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Ok o.o;
> Now you lost me, are you saying a highschool student or something else?
> Also I thought the word *taught* would work better but I'm crazy so it doesn't matter



I'm saying that I'm a high school student, and the use of teacher was intentional. The simplest sentences are always the most confusing...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'm saying that I'm a high school student, and the use of teacher was intentional. The simplest sentences are always the most confusing...


 Oh I see, lol yea I was confused for a bit x3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I...must...quote...you



lol



Bando37 said:


> Holy crap I was going to say mighty putty! *is amazed*
> 
> I want to sig this too, but it would be less funny and overused then ;^;



Also lol


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Also lol


 
x3

now you are my sig


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 4, 2010)

Tell the pentagon by sending a letter from a pigeon.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 4, 2010)

Call Terry Tate, "Office Linebacker."

Seriously though, if that really happened, that's just...really creepy.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> okay o_o
> 
> back on topic, Shark is awesome...does anyone agree?


 


			
				Topic said:
			
		

> So my boyfriend just made out with my little brother


 
Hmmm...conflict of topics.


----------



## Kairuk (Mar 4, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> What's that, some kinda Hindi thing?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So... you're on your computer and watching them make out


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2010)

After further reading this thread... OP is a huge pussy.


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

Bam I'm back, was the akward incestual orgy ever resolved?



Kirbizard said:


> Subway.
> 
> I don't even need to think about it, I mean who the hell goes to Quizno?


 
Also, this


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 4, 2010)

lawsuits ftw


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 4, 2010)

1)BF+brother
2)Then brother+you
3)Then you+BF
4)then find your parents.
5)Continue chain. until world is one big furpile XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 4, 2010)

I read the opening statement, the appropriate reaction is either
1)wtf?
or if you're a chick or gay
2)hot
:V


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 4, 2010)

I had sex with my brother FYI it was ok


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I had sex with my brother FYI it was ok


Oh man, I'm gonna have some fun tonight.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 4, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I had sex with my brother FYI it was ok


Hot.


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I had sex with my brother FYI it was ok


 
who's next on the list? a parent maybe? or a sister? oh yeah that'd be hot


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> who's next on the list? a parent maybe? or a sister? oh yeah that'd be hot


No, his dog.
...
...
...
HOT


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> who's next on the list? a parent maybe? or a sister? oh yeah that'd be hot



*ahem*

I think we're done with this thread. 

(unless you're into DILFs)


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, his dog.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> HOT


 
OH yeah almost forgot what kind of forum this is (and I think its a women who posted this :shock:, although you know what they say about women on the internet...)


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

garoose said:


> OH yeah almost forgot what kind of forum this is (and I think its a women who posted this :shock:, although you know what they say about women on the internet...)


No woman would stoop so low as to troll on a furry forum for years.


----------



## Eleziek (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, I made out with my younger sister's boyfriend after she kissed him.

It was in public at a restaurant... Infront of our mother. 

Much lulz were had.


----------



## garoose (Mar 4, 2010)

Eleziek said:


> Well, I made out with my younger sister's boyfriend after she kissed him.
> 
> It was in public at a restaurant... Infront of our mother.
> 
> Much lulz were had.


'

You must have an interesting family


----------



## Eleziek (Mar 5, 2010)

garoose said:


> '
> 
> You must have an interesting family



Oh my there are no words for how interesting my family is D:


----------



## ZeroRawr (Mar 5, 2010)

Make sweet love to a traffic cone.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No woman would stoop so low as to troll on a furry forum for years.



Especially when they should be in the damn kitchen.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Especially when they should be in the damn kitchen.



Making you a sandwich, right?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Making you a sandwich, right?



Damn straight.

*yells off-screen* Roast beef, extra horseradish, bitch! >:V And TOAST that bread!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 5, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Making you a sandwich, right?



Damnit, now I'm hungry :[

Well. More so than I was before.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Thread Creator, that is hot!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh.

Before I forget...

OP: So is your little brother cute?


----------

